# Looking for Service Manual for Sperry Gyroscope GM Compass Mk 4F



## foxvc10 (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking for Service Manual for Sperry Gyroscope GM Compass Mk 4F

Does anyone out there have one, or can point me in the right direction. I have been looking for a while now.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## woodprop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have the same compass and also searching for a manual, (pinout) maybe someone can help ?

Thanks

PS: 
I found some links , but not what i want

pdf
Link


----------

